# Meinungen zum Sennheiser hd 540 reference



## benefull (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
da mir vor 2 Wochen mein Kopfhörer kaputt ging, hat mein Vater mir seinen Sennheiser hd 540 reference gegeben.
Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was der so taugt. 
Bin sehr unerfahren im Audionbereich und würde deshalb gerne ein Paar Meinungen von euch haben, da der Kopfhörer ja schon 10 Jahre?? alt ist und ich bei google nichts finde.

Grüße


----------



## NuTSkuL (9. Juni 2011)

vlt hilft dir DIESE seite weiter.
hab selber leider keine erfahrung mit den.


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

Na, dass war mal eines der Spitzenmodelle von Sennheiser... Reference ist zwar ein wenig geprahlt , aber ein Kopfhörer mit dem man durchaus was anfangen kann, wenn er einem gefällt. Natürlich gilt auch hier - alles Geschmackssache. Ich würde eher auf > 15 Jahre tippen, was das Alter angeht. Aber egal, das Teil macht auch heute noch eine gute Figur, wenn es so weit in Ordnung ist - also keine Kabelbrüche etc. Natürlich gibt es besseres - aber das gibt es ja immer.
Am PC benutze ich noch den Reference II - ist der Nachfolger, aber nicht wirklich besser.


----------



## MasterFreak (9. Juni 2011)

Ich hab den HD595 und muss sagen er is sehr gut ! Werde mir evtl. bald mal den HD800er anhören !!!


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juni 2011)

Bedienungsanleitung gibt es >hier<.


----------



## benefull (9. Juni 2011)

Danke für eure Antworten!
Also der Kopfhörer ist wie neu. Ohne jeglichen Mängeln am Kabel und das Polster ist auch noch wie neu.
Habe ihn mir mal angehört, sehr schöner klang, nur (am Ipod) sehr leise. Am PC ist er aber auch nicht gerade sehr laut,
naja es genügt mir und übertrifft eindeutig meine Vorstellungen.
Also laut dem Link von Nutskul ist er wohl schon über 20 Jahre auf dem Markt.
Echt beachtlich, hätte ich nie erwartet das er soo alt ist 

Gruß


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Juni 2011)

Alt ist eben nicht gleich schlecht bei HiFi.
Wenn du aus deinem Kopfhörer noch mehr rausholen willst würde ich dir einen Kopfhörerverstärker empfehlen. Ein batteriebetriebener Cmoy z.B. ist recht günstig und könnte auch am Mp3-Player genutzt werden. Das wird den Klang des Hörers nochmal ungemein verbessern.


----------



## OctoCore (10. Juni 2011)

benefull schrieb:


> ... nur (am Ipod) sehr leise. Am PC ist er aber auch nicht gerade sehr laut,
> naja es genügt mir und übertrifft eindeutig meine Vorstellungen.



Der eiPott läuft wahrscheinlich auch mit schaumgebremster Lautstärke - aber grundsätzlich verlangt der Sennheiser mit seiner Impedanz von 300 Ohm schon was von einem Kopfhörerausgang.


----------



## benefull (10. Juni 2011)

Okay, werde ich mir dann wohl demnächst kaufen.
Ich soll noch von einem Kollegen fragen, wie ihr das Razer Carcharias findet.
Ich habs ihm schon versucht zu erklären, dass Headsets überteuert sind,
doch er ist stur und will sich das Headset kaufen. Also was meint ihr zum Razer ??

Gruß


----------

